# March 29th Chocolate Bayou Fishing Tourny



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*MARCH 29th, 2008*​*5:30 am - 4:00 pm*​*$30 Entry Fee*​*Door prizes given out at weigh-in*​​*CATAGORIES*

*Heaviest Speckled Trout****
Determined by weight
Trout must exceed 15"

*Black Jack Speckled Trout**

Determined by Length, closest to 21" without going over
Trout must exceed 15"


*Heaviest Redfish *

Determined by weight

Fish must be in the SLOT 20" - 28"



*Bonus Pot*

*Heaviest Flounder*

Determined by weight

Fish must exceed 14"

Only one Payout, 

*With a portion going to TP&W, flounder restocking foundation*



**No one fish may be used in more than one category*



*In case of a tie, the first fisherman to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.*



_The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. _

_For example, 45 entries' equals 3 places for each division. We are trying to get rewards back in the hands of as many fishermen. Weigh Master has the right to round up entries, to add an additional payout._ 



*Based on three places*​*First - 50% Second - 30% Third - 20%*​*Fishing Rules and Regulations*

1. Tournament begins Saturday March 29th at 5:30 am and ends at 4:00 pm

*Everyone must check in the morning of the tournament.*
You must be in line, to weigh-in by 4pm sharp.

2. All Texas Parks and Wildlife rules and laws will be enforced.
3. By entering in the tournament you are agreeing to the release form set fourth and cannot hold Lutes Marine liable for damages, injury or death.
4. This is an individual tournament
5. Everyone in your boat must be entered in the tournament.
6. All fish must be taken by Rod and Reel only!
7. Artificial and live bait allowed
8. Any fish that is deemed illegal will result in all the contestants' fish to be disqualified in all categories.

*THIS INCLUDES ALL MUTILATED AND ALTERED FISH.*
9. *Boundaries* include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. *Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, any "Beach front", Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.
*10. An adult must accompany any minor, under the age of sixteen, fishing in the tournament
11. You may not use the same fish in more than one category in the same tournament.
12. You must decide which category you are in before approaching the weigh-in.
13. No pooling fish
14. This is an amateur fishing tournament, Sorry "NO GUIDES" allowed.

*All decisions made by the Weigh Master are final!!!!!*

*For direction and questions call*​​*L**UTES MARINE*​​*281 393 1021 *​​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Reminder for the Chocolate bayou fishing tournament*

_*MARCH 29th is right around the corner*_

Also this year we are doing a points sysytem to those who fish every tournament.

*Details*
*Lutes Marine is scheduled to have 6 cash tournament for 2008.*

*This season we will have a points system and it will reward the fisherman who attains the most point's through-out 2008.*

*It will benefit a fisherman to weigh-in all his fish no matter if they know they will not place in the money for the tournament.*

*The fisherman can not weigh-in more than once in a category nor place more than once in a category, but the fisherman can enter in different categories with mulitiple catches.*

*Categories will change from tournament to tournament.*

*There will be a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place positions awarded.*

*Custom trophies will be presented at the last tournament.*


*Points*
*Every category will have its own points*

*Entry in the fishing tournament is an automatic 10 points*

*1st through 20th place will receive points for each category.*

*1st place - 50 points, 2nd place - 48, 3rd place- 46, 4th place- 44, 5th place- 42, 6th place- 40 points*

*7th place- 38, 8th place - 36, 9th place - 34, 10th place- 32, 11th place- 30&#8230;.ect&#8230;*

*20th place- 12 points*


*It is in the fisherman's best interest to weigh-in all their catch.*

*Lutes Marine will keep a total of all points and they will be emailed out with the tournament winners.*

*In the case of a tie, a coin flip will determine the winner.*

_If you want to be added to the email list, PM me your Email....._


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Reminder....

We have lots of people from this board fishing this event.....

So dont ofrget, its this weekend


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Reminder....
> 
> We have lots of people from this board fishing this event.....
> 
> So dont ofrget, its this weekend


Scheduled to work this weekend MS but I'll catch one sooner or later. Take some pics will ya?

Mike


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I will post some pics at the weigh-in

*Any 2coolers planing on makeing this tournament????, post up...*

and please introuduce yourself at the tournament for a pic for the site.......


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

The addicted one and I will be there ready and willing to try and catch some of those elusive fishies


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks like the early registeration has been good, and we expcet this to be one of many great tournaments for the year.....

Hope you can make it out...

Any questions, call Barbra at Lutes Marine
281.393.1021


----------

